# How do you prepare your body for pregnancy after a miscarriage?



## babyhopes2

I was hoping for some advice. I am feeling pretty awful at the moment, 5 weeks after my 2nd m/c. I have really let myself go, drinking a bit too much wine, eating too much junk and generally not really taking proper care of myself as I've felt so crappy. None of this has helped of course and now I feel stupid because I should have taken this time to bet my body back on track rather than letting myself go. I don't know how to get the balance right. We've been trying for almost 2 years and some months I've been really strict and that obviously hasn't worked. I just feel guilty every time I drink coffee or have a glass of wine. I feel like I've lost all hope now. 
Do you all avoid alcohol, caffeine etc? :wacko: I feel like a mess!


----------



## twinkle2

Please don't beat yourself up about a bit of wine or coffee, especially after a m/c, it's such a horrible thing to go through. I too am drinking a bit too much wine, eating too many bars of chocolate etc but i just feel so crappy after m/c that i can't really help it. When I was ttc at first i was just carrying on as normal ie drinking coffee but not too much, drinking wine but again, not too much but then as the months went by and we still hadn't got our bfp i stopped drinking coffee, cut back wine to only one or two glasses on a Friday night and I don't think it made much difference. I know the month i got my bfp i was doing more exercise and drinking more green tea (instead of normal tea) and i was eating lots more veggies so maybe it does help but i think it's more of a positive state of mind that affects things. 
Give yourself a break, you've been through a lot. Try to eat healthily and not to drink too much but don't worry if you have "off" days, it's totally normal. Good luck with TTC and be nice to yourself. Sending hugs. xx


----------



## babyhopes2

Thank you Twinkle. You're absolutely right but it's so hard sometimes to get yourself out if that spiral of feeling sad and punishing yourself isnt it! I agree it's all down to the positive mind. I'm really going to try again from tomorrow. I have a week before I should ovulate so maybe if I look after myself well it will make a difference. I will remind myself to read your post if I have a down day. Thank you and good luck to you too xxxx


----------



## twinkle2

I know this sounds really silly but the month we got our bfp i also started reading a book i was really engrossed in and so it kind of took my mind off ttc, not in the sense that we weren't, but it wasn't quite the be all and end all, not sure if that helped the positive mind set but i am going to try to do that again. Not sure if I will be able too though as all i can think about at the moment is getting pregnant again, i just feel so empty and frustrated and hate the waiting etc. i guess everyone must feel the same. 
Have you had sign of AF yet babyhopes2? I'm now taking progesterone to induce a bleed as i don't regularly ovulate on my own so at least i feel like i'm not just treading water anymore but i just hate the waiting - even with clomid i ovulate late but at least it gives me a chance.

Keep your chin up, babyhopes, there are so many ladies on here who understand what you are going through and it's nice to know we can all support each other. Thanks so much for the good luck, i just want to have my baby in my arms. fingers crossed we both don't have to wait much longer. xx


----------



## twinkle2

sorry just re-read your post and you have a week until ov so obviously you have had AF, stoopid me! Are you usually quite regular? I can be anywhere from 35 days to 80 odd days and noone has any idea why, had scans and no pcos, endo or anything! I'd like to come back as a man! x


----------



## babyhopes2

Ha! I agree... Men do seem to have it a lot easier! 
I'm very regular but have long 36 day cycles. Must be so much harder when you have to wait so long. I've been told I should try progesterone support when I get pregnant again as it may help prevent another miscarriage. Who knows! 
Good idea about taking up some kind of hobby or just a distraction.. I definitely need that. I think it's just about focusing and I definitely need to find a way of digging myself out of this hole and sorting myself out. Everything's suffering now including work, my marriage.... Aaaargh, sometimes it all seems so sad.
Anyway, a focused positive week will really help I'm sure. 
Thank you for your kindness. It really helps x


----------

